# Trouble stopping in Winter Weather (ABS?)



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

What model do you have and what tires? If you have either an Eco or the diesel and you still have stock tires, you have the low roll resistance Goodyear Assurance Fuelmax tires. While these are all-season, I would say they are definitely less than stellar in snow and will show up with lots of slip causing the ABS to work a lot.

I don't have experience with the Michelin or Continental stock tires, but I also had a 2011 Cruze with the Firestone FR710 tires. While better than the Goodyear tires, they were less than stellar in slippery conditions as well, and I experienced something similar to what you describe.

It's possible there is a problem with the ABS, but more likely I would wager a good set of snow tires will solve 95% of the problem you're experiencing. Having been a sworn all-season person myself, I've been converted to snow tires through and through. All seasons will get you by, but snow tires make an unbelievable difference.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Its a combination of the tires loosing traction and the ABS system working properly. Honestly short of buying snow tires, you need to learn to slow down sooner and use less brake pedal. With my 1LT stock tires in the snow/ice basically I could use the top 1/8in of the brake pedal before the tires/ABS would go nuts. My new all seasons tires are only slightly better than the stock 16in FR-710 firestones in this respect. 

Next time you experience the pulsing locked/slide feeling of the ABS, ease your foot off the brakes most of the way. almost instantly you will find that sweet spot of how much brakes you can use before the ABS system gets set off.


----------



## vipercwf (Dec 17, 2013)

I appreciate the responses. I have the stock 1LT. I guess my concern has risen from having driven countless amounts of vehicles for many years in bad weather and haven't had this feeling before. Weird thing is I had the vehicle last winter and don't recall having the problem but I'm just going to be extra careful. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Tires tires tires. Only way to fix it is to get snows


----------

